# Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

Pressemeldung:


*Position des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen e.V. zur anglerischen Hege und Pflege von Fischbeständen durch Entnahmefenster​*




http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=301

1) Allgemeine Betrachtung
2) Spezielle Betrachtung
3) Checkliste zur Einführung eines Entnahmefensters


*1) Allgemeine Betrachtung* 

Ein Entnahmefenster stellt ein optionales Hegeinstrument zum Schutz der natürlichen Altersstruktur und zur Erhöhung oder Stabilisierung des Jungfischvorkommens (Laicherfolg) einer Fischpopulation dar. Neben dem gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Mindestmaß für eine Fischart wird bei einer Entnahmefensterregelung zudem ein Höchstmaß festgesetzt. Im Größenbereich zwischen dem Mindestmaß und dem Höchstmaß können die gefangenen Fische entnommen werden. Zu kleine, noch nicht geschlechtsreife Fische werden ebenso zurückgesetzt wie besonders große und für den Bestandserhalt besonders wertvolle Individuen einer Fischpopulation. 

Eine ganze Reihe wissenschaftlicher Studien aus aller Welt belegen die enorme ökologische Bedeutung der großen Fische für die natürliche Fortpflanzung, die Robustheit der Fischbestände gegenüber Umweltveränderungen sowie die Funktionalität der gesamten Ökosysteme. Durch eine Entnahmefensterregelung kann die natürliche Altersstruktur einer beangelten Fischpopulation gestärkt und der Reproduktionserfolg stabilisiert oder gesteigert werden. Der Fischereiberechtigte ist motiviert und verpflichtet einen der Größe und Art des Gewässers entsprechenden Fischbestand zu erhalten (vgl. §40 Abs. 1 Nds. FischG), inklusive der Fischarten, Größenklassen, Mengen sowie genetische- und generelle Zusammensetzungen des Gesamtbestandes. Hierfür stehen dem Hegepflichtigen verschiedenste Instrumente zur Verfügung. Zum Wohle unserer heimischen Fischbestände und deren nachhaltiger Hege und Pflege steht der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V. Entnahmefenstern als optionales Hegeinstrument positiv gegenüber.


*2) Spezielle Betrachtung*

Folgende Punkte sind bei der Einführung eines Entnahmefensters zu beachten:

1)	Jede Hege- und Pflegemaßnahme, egal ob es sich um Strukturverbesserungen, Fischbesatz, Wahl der Fischereigeräte, Gewässerzugang, die Festsetzung von Schonzeiten oder Entnahmeregelungen (inklusive Entnahmefenster) handelt, sollte nachvollziehbar begründet und der speziellen Gewässercharakteristik sowie dem Hegeziel angepasst sein. Die Prüfung der Voraussetzungen für jede dieser Maßnahmen obliegt dem Hegepflichtigen (Fischereirechtsinhaber) nach Abwägung sachbezogener Gründe. Als Entscheidungsgrundlage dienen bspw. Fangstatistiken und/oder Probebefischungen sowie fischereiliche Untersuchungen. Die Einführung eines Entnahmefensters zum Schutz großer Laichfische ist dabei eine mögliche Hegemaßnahme, welche, der Notwendigkeit entsprechend, in Kombination mit anderen Maßnahmen ergriffen werden kann (vgl. §3 & §4 BiFischO-Landesrecht Niedersachsen für die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen).

2)	Die Einführung eines Entnahmefensters ist eine Einzelfallentscheidung des Hegepflichtigen nach Abwägung der ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel und Informationen. So wie nach jeder anderen Hege- und Pflegemaßnahme auch, sollte der Hegepflichtige geeignete Erfolgskontrollen durchführen und die Ergebnisse dokumentieren.  

3)	Die Einführung eines Entnahmefensters obliegt ausschließlich dem Hegepflichtigen. In Niedersachsen ist dies zumeist ein Angelverein. Die vom Hegepflichtigen erlassenen Entnahmeregeln sind für alle Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (Vereinsmitglieder) an diesem Gewässer bindend. 

4)	Die Einführung eines Entnahmefensters geschieht auf freiwilliger Basis des Hegepflichtigen. Nur so kann flexibel auf Veränderungen im Fischbestand und dem Gewässerökosystem reagiert werden. Eine verpflichtende Einführung oder auch die pauschale Zuweisung der Ober- und Untergrenzen des Entnahmefensters durch den Gesetzgeber wäre kontraproduktiv. 

5)	Eine Änderung des Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetzes, bzw. der Niedersächsischen Binnenfischereiordnung ist für die Einführung eines Entnahmefensters nicht notwendig. Begründete Hegemaßnahmen zum Schutz der Laichfische sind auch heute bereits möglich.

6)	Da ein Entnahmefenster dem Schutz großer und besonders effektiver Laichfische dient, muss die betreffende Fischart zum potenziell natürlichen Artenspektrum des Gewässers gehören und sich dort natürlich reproduzieren.

7)	Gefangene Fische außerhalb des Entnahmefensters (zu groß oder zu klein) sind schonend vom Haken zu lösen und unverzüglich wieder einzusetzen (vgl. §5 Absatz 1 BiFischO-Landesrecht Niedersachsen). 

8)	Ein Entnahmefenster schont neben zu kleinen Fischen auch die wichtigen großen Laichfische. Die Untergrenze des Entnahmefensters darf das gesetzliche Mindestmaß der betreffenden Fischart nicht unterschreiten (vgl. §3 BiFischO-Landesrecht Niedersachsen). Effektiv ist eine Entnahmefensterregelung nur dann, wenn zudem auch die großen Laichfische effektiv geschützt werden und zudem jeder Fisch mindestens 1-mal ablaichen kann. Die Ober- und Untergrenzen sind immer gewässerspezifisch festzulegen und müssen sich aus den vorhandenen Daten zur Entscheidungsfindung begründbar erschließen. Das Entnahmefenster sollte nicht zu groß sein um wirken zu können. Es darf aber auch nicht zu klein sein und muss insgesamt so gewählt werden, dass eine nachhaltige Fischentnahme gewährleistet ist.

9)	Der LSFV-NDS hat bereits seit Januar 2013 eine Entnahmefensterregelung für den Dümmer (zweitgrößter See in Niedersachsen) eingeführt. Hier gelten bspw. folgende Ober- und Untergrenzen: Hecht 45-85 cm, Zander 40-70 cm. Der Grund für die Einführung leitete sich aus fischereilichen Untersuchungen ab, nach denen nur noch wenige größere Laichfische im See vorhanden sind und auf allen anderen Größenklassen ein hoher Fraßdruck durch Kormorane lastet. 

*3) Checkliste zur Einführung eines Entnahmefensters *

Folgende Checkliste sollten Sie für Ihr Gewässer prüfen, wenn Sie die Einführung eines 
Entnahmefensters erwägen. Die Voraussetzungen für ein Entnahmefenster sind prinzipiell 
gegeben, wenn Sie alle Punkte mit JA beantworten können: 

- Die Zielfischart(en) gehört zum natürlichen Artenspektrum und reproduziert sich auf 
natürliche Weise erfolgreich. 
- Die Entscheidung für ein Entnahmefenster kann nachvollziehbar hergeleitet werden 
(bspw. Fangstatistiken, Probebefischungen oder Vergleichbares). 
- Das individuelle Höchstmaß und Mindestmaß kann fachlich begründet werden (s. 8+9 
der speziellen Betrachtung). 
- Die Maßnahme gilt für den überwiegenden oder ganzen Teil des 
Gewässers/Pachtstrecke. 
- Die Entscheidungsgrundlagen werden dokumentiert. 
- Die Maßnahme wird in geeigneter Weise evaluiert und dokumentiert (bspw. detaillierte 
Fangstatistiken inkl. der zurückgesetzten Fische, Probebefischungen oder Ähnliches). 


Bei Fragen zum Entnahmefenster und/oder alternativen Hege- und Pflegeoptionen kontaktieren Sie bitte die Geschäftsstelle des LSFV-NDS. Wir beraten Sie gerne.

www.lsfv-nds.de
info@lsfv-nds.de
Tel: 0511 357 266 0


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Der Niedersächsische Verband wird mir immer sympathischer.

Man hat das Thema Entnahmefenster sehr gut aufgearbeitet und in hervorragender und unmißverständlicher Weise eine saubere "Gebrauchsanweisung" erstellt.

Gratulation. #6


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Sehr geil, das nenne ich sinnvoll! So macht Fischen wieder Spaß und der Bestand ist auf lange Zeit gesichert.
Man kann "bedenkenlos" Fische der "richtigen" Größe entnehmen und es gebe weniger Diskussionen. Das wäre etwas wichtiges, was der neue Verband mit auf die Agenda nehmen sollte.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Sachlich mit Hand & Fuß.
Vorbildlich!
(Da können sich andere LVs absolut eine Scheibe von abschneiden)


----------



## Ein_Angler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Sehr gut, das hört sich doch alles vernüftig an. Jetzt müssen nur noch die anderen Verbände und Bewirtschafter auch auf solche Ideen kommen. Ich würde mir im Rhein Entnahmefenster wünschen, die müssen dringend her, sonst gibt es bald von einigen Arten keine grossen Fische mehr. Bei uns gibt es Tage, dann stehen da auf 20 Buhnen 20 Angler auf der anderen Rheinseite in der Hafeneinfahrt nochmal 15, und alle sind auf Zander aus.


----------



## Burney (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Super! Wurde gleich mal weitergeleitet an den Verein. Mal schauen ob es Beachtung findet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Finde das auch gut ausgearbeitet...


----------



## raubangler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

*- Die Zielfischart(en) gehört zum natürlichen Artenspektrum und reproduziert sich auf 
natürliche Weise erfolgreich.*


Übersetzung1: Schluss mit Besatz
Übersetzung2: 80% der Vereinsmitglieder sind irgendwie über


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

So interpretiere ich das nicht.
_"Vermehrt sich natürlich"_ heißt nicht _"wird nicht besetzt"_.

Wenn man das so verstehen will, dass nur der natürliche Zuwachs rausgefangen werden darf, ist das Angeln wie wir es kennen tot, das stimmt.

Aber ich interpretiere es so: 
kein Fenster für Arten, die sich überhaupt nicht fortpflanzen.
Womit wir automatisch beim Streitpunkt "Karpfen" sind. 
(mal ganz abgesehen von ReFo, Stör,...).

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Fenster auch beim Karpfen.
_(In einigen Gewässern vermehrt er sich erfolgreich, in vielen nicht, aber diesen Punkt lass ich mal ganz beiseite)_
Wenn man Fenster für Karpfen will, sollte man in den meisten Fällen ehrlich sagen, "das schaffen wir aus Spaß daran, große Karpfen zu angeln". 
Für mich persönlich ein legitimer Grund!
Denn der Sinn des Angelns ist das Angeln selbst. Nicht nur Fische fressen.
Aber das sehen viele wohl anders; Gesetzgeber, Verbände,...
Mit dem Versuch, ein Fenster für Karpfen aus Schonung von gr. Laichfischen zu schaffen, wird die vorgeschobene Lüge gleichzeitig zu dick wie durchschaubar.

Weg vom Knackpunkt Karpfen:
Was mir an dieser Erklärung gut gefällt:
- gewässerspezifische Betrachtung
- Verantwortung beim Fischereirechtinhaber
- Ablehnung genereller Regelung durch Landesfischereigesetze

In der miserabel gemachten Petition _-irgendwo hier im Board auch Diskussionsthema-_ sind all diese Punkte schlichtweg "vergessen" worden.


----------



## Ralufragnar (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Hier redet keiner von Karpfen, dass interpretierst du gerade. Das sollte einfach so übernommen werden denn es lässt dem Angler im Allgemeinen viel mehr Spielraum.
Garantiert werden die Bekloppten mit der vorgeschobenen "Lüge Begründung" kommen. Nur gerade das macht sie durchschaubar und berechenbar.
Wenn man von Anfang ausschliesst, dass dies nur Aufgrund von Angler Interessen geschieht nimmt man denen die Luft aus den Segeln.
Ich finde es nur heuschlerich, wenn Leute jede Woche angeln gehen die Tiefkühltruhe voll mit Fisch haben, den sie nicht mehr sehen können und dann behaupten wir sind gegen das Zurücksetzen von Fischen oder die achso bösen Karpfen oder Welsangler stigmatisieren. #q  Leute ohne euch auf die Füße treten zu wollen ihr versteht mich schon.


----------



## Ralufragnar (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

@Thomas9904
Ich denke das der Aussenstehende, der Leidenschaft entwickelt oder besitzt immer besser ist als der alteingesessene der nur vom System profitiert. 
Ein Danke an deine Bemühungen und ich denke, dass du durch dein kritisches Nachfragen einige Denkanstöße in den Oberen Reihen verursacht hast. Liebe Grüße Tom


----------



## raubangler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich interpretiere es so:
> kein Fenster für Arten, die sich überhaupt nicht fortpflanzen.
> ...



Womit wir zum ersten Mal im Gesetz(!) stehen haben werden, was in das Gewässer eigentlich nicht hineingehört.
Opfer1.

Danach kommen die Arten, die sich ohne Angler (in der bisherigen Anzahl) auch ohne Besatz erhalten lassen könnten.
Opfer2.

Dauert höchstens 10 Jahre.


----------



## raubangler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



raubangler schrieb:


> Womit wir zum ersten Mal im Gesetz(!) stehen haben werden, was in das Gewässer eigentlich nicht hineingehört.
> Opfer1.
> 
> Danach kommen die Arten, die sich ohne Angler (in der bisherigen Anzahl) auch ohne Besatz erhalten lassen könnten.
> ...



Und mit Opfer meine ich die Angler, die die Arten als Zielfisch haben....


----------



## Ralufragnar (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Von welchen Arten sprechen wir denn hier ?
Der Stör war vor Hunderten Jahren ein einheimischer Fisch. Der Graskarpfen vermehrt sich prächtig oups selber schuld. 
Der Karpfen, Aal, Hecht, Barsch, Brassen, Rotaugen und Federn, Quappe, Schleien, Welse, Zander, Bachforelle, selbst der Lachs war ein einheimischer Fisch, Seeforelle, Seesaibling, Bachsaibling, Alet, Äsche, Barbe, Karauschen, Trüsche, Nase, etc. also welchen Fisch vermissen wir den Weissen Hai ?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Ralufragnar schrieb:


> Von welchen Arten sprechen wir denn hier ?
> Der Stör war vor Hunderten Jahren ein einheimischer Fisch.



Der Stör, das stimmt.
Aber der Stör wird nicht gehandelt, gehandelt werden alle möglichen anderen Störarten.
Die aber sind fremd und ihr Besatz fast immer verboten.

Nö ich sehe das genau wie kati48268.

Aber das ist so oder so nur eine Stellungnahme, nicht mal eine echte Empfehlung.
Nicht selten wurde ja einfach behauptet das so etwas schlicht verboten sei.
Nun wird es wohl einigen klarer das es einfach eine normale Erweiterung des Mindestmaßes, zum Erhalt eines natürlichen Fischbestandes sein kann.
Zusätzlichen Besatz schließt es nicht aus, möglicherweise aber den Fang, der geschützten Fische.

Und zwischen den Zeilen findet sich recht klar, das so etwas eben so wie kati48268 schrieb, bei gewissen Arten keinen Sinn ergibt.
Wenn nicht aus Sinn der Arterhaltung, dann wohl nur zum Spaß.
Spaß aber, ist halt böööööse.


----------



## Perca3.0 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Interessant gemacht finde ich.

Wie ist denn so eine "Position" rechtlich einzuordnen? Kennt sich da einer aus? Hat das irgend ne unmittelbare Bedeutung für die Vereine?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



raubangler schrieb:


> Womit wir zum ersten Mal im Gesetz(!) stehen haben werden, was in das Gewässer eigentlich nicht hineingehört.
> Opfer1.
> 
> .



*Das ist erstens kein Gesetz* - es wird extra drauf hingewiesen, dass deswegen ein Gesetz NICHT geändert werden muss oder soll!

Weil mit diesen Richtlinien nach Ansicht des LSFV (soweit ich weiss, nach Absprache mit den Behörden, LAVES) der Hegepflichtige in Niedersachsen, der ein Entnahmefenster für sein Gewässer und bestimmte Arten für sinnvoll hält und dieser Empfehlung folgend handelt, *das auf Grundlage des geltenden Gesetzes* Stand heute schon so machen *KANN (nicht MUSS!)*..


----------



## buddah (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Warum gibts sowas in Bayern nicht!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Frag euren Verband........
Grundsätzlich geht das ja, meines Wissens, muss aber in Bayern immer bei Abweichungen von gesetzlichen Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen die untere Fischereibehörde zustimmen.

Da müsste der bayerische Verband, wie der aus Niedersachsen, sich halt mal mit den Behörden auseinandersetzen.
Um eine für beide Seiten akzeptable Anweisung zu finden, nach der sich die Bewirtschafter richten können und die dann auch (so entsprechend vom Bewirtschafter umgesetzt) von den Behörden genehmigt wird.

Wir sind aber in Deutschland, das MUSS nun mal in jedem Bundesland einzeln geregelt werden.....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Hallo



buddah schrieb:


> Warum gibts sowas in Bayern nicht!!


 

Sowas gibt's in Bayern. Einer meiner Vereine hatte sogar mal so ein Zwischenschonmaß (sogar in der Spezialform des inversen Zwischenschonmaßes) und zwar für Forellen. Wurde aber wieder aufgegeben, weil es die Angler selbst mehrheitlich nicht wollten.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



raubangler schrieb:


> Womit wir zum ersten Mal im Gesetz(!) stehen haben werden, was in das Gewässer eigentlich nicht hineingehört.
> Opfer1.
> 
> Danach kommen die Arten, die sich ohne Angler (in der bisherigen Anzahl) auch ohne Besatz erhalten lassen könnten.
> ...



Dafür bedarf es kein neues Gesetz. Steht schon drin.
Z.B.: https://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/pdf/leitlinie_fischbesatz.pdf
Dies gibt es auch bereits in diversen Verordnungen (Stadt,Kommunen etc.) , Pachtverträgen etc..


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



			
				Ralufragnar; schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:"Der Stör war vor Hunderten Jahren ein einheimischer Fisch."



Sorry, Korrektur.
Der letzte einheimische Stör wurde 1968 in der Eider gefangen.
Seit hunderten von Jahren ?  
Leute Leute....|uhoh:


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die zwischenmaße, die es in bayern (noch) gibt, widersprechen aber dem dortigen figes/fivero.
deswegen sind ja die behörden dort seit einiger zeit daran diese zwischenmaße abzuschaffen.

antonio


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Hallo Antonio



antonio schrieb:


> die zwischenmaße, die es in bayern (noch) gibt, widersprechen aber dem dortigen figes/fivero.
> deswegen sind ja die behörden dort seit einiger zeit daran diese zwischenmaße abzuschaffen.
> 
> antonio


 
das stimmt doch überhaupt nicht. Was ein gewisses Problem darstellt, das ist die Tatsache, dass von der C&R-Fraktion über das (Zwischen-) Schonmaß der Versuch unternommen wird/wurde, das C&R-Verbot auszuhebeln. Und das lassen sich die Behörden schlicht und ergreifend nicht gefallen.

So lange Zwischenschonmaße wirklich aus hegerischen Gründen eingeführt werden, gibt es da keine Probleme.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Stimmt beides nicht ganz - wie geschrieben, dass muss genehmigt werden, dann geht das auch heute schon in Bayern.

In Mittelfranken wird aber zur Zeit praktisch nix mehr genehmigt und bisherige Genehmigungen zurückgezogen (fragt Ossipeter)..

Da wäre natürlich eine Anleitung vom Verband, abgesprochen mit den zuständigen Behörden, wie hier vom LSFV-NDS erstellt, sicher hilfreich, um das landesweit einigermaßen einheitlich hinzukriegen (von bundesweit sprechen wir, wie gesagt, bei 16 Landesgesetzen eh nicht....)......

Aber um Bayern (wenngleich das vielleicht mancher Bayer nicht verstehen will) gehts hier nunmal nicht, sondern um Niedersachsen.


----------



## Werner1 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

es ist sicherlich eine gute Ausarbeitung des Themas. Sachlich gut gemacht, ohne gleich eine Empfehlung für oder wider auszusprechen. 

In der Praxis wird es aber keinen Sinn machen, deswegen hoffe (und glaube) ich, daß einzelne Vereine sich nicht darauf einlassen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil mit diesen Richtlinien nach Ansicht des LSFV (soweit ich weiss, nach Absprache mit den Behörden, LAVES) der Hegepflichtige in Niedersachsen, der ein Entnahmefenster für sein Gewässer und bestimmte Arten für sinnvoll hält und dieser Empfehlung folgend handelt, *das auf Grundlage des geltenden Gesetzes* Stand heute schon so machen *KANN (nicht MUSS!)*..



So ist mir dies im Rahmen der Besatzfischaktion auch bekannt geworden! 
Die LAVES wollte demnach keine explizite gesetzliche Festschreibung, um eben größtmöglichen Handlungsspielraum in der Einzelfallentscheidung zu erhalten. Die Einführung solcher Entnahmefensterregelungen wird dort (unter den vom LSFV dargestellten Voraussetzungen) für zulässig erachtet.


In unserem Verein wird eh schon kein Hecht mehr besetzt! Den Mut zur Einführung eines Entnahmefensters hat man gleichwohl nicht! Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies allein vereinspolitische Gründe hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Werner1 schrieb:


> In der Praxis wird es aber keinen Sinn machen, deswegen hoffe (und glaube) ich, daß einzelne Vereine sich nicht darauf einlassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Werner




Es ist schlicht das, was ich von einem Verband erwarte:
Versuchen, möglichst beiden Seiten gerecht zu werden und beiden Seiten zu helfen.

Den Vereinen, die das machen wollen - die haben nun ne Handhabe...

Den Vereinen, die es nicht wollen, für die ändert sich nix.

Wäre das auch bei Nachtangeln, zurücksetzen, Wertungsangeln etc. so, würde ich Verbände loben ohne Ende ;-))

Auch da gibts Punkte, wo der LSFV-NDS noch nicht so weit ist..

Werden die mal angegangen wie hier, um allen Seiten gerecht zu werden, wirds wohl  wieder Lob von vielen Seiten geben.

Wenn nicht, dann nicht..

Ganz einfach..

Seien wir froh, dass nicht wieder ne Vorschrift, Regelung oder Gesetz vorangetrieben wurde, sondern dass die nun eine Handhabe haben, die ein Entnahmefenster  wollen - und die anderen es weiterhin lassen können...


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Nochmal ergänzend: 
Das sind keine Empfehlungen, die auf einem bloßen pro catch&release-Gedanken beruhen, sondern Bewirtschaftungsempfehlungen für Gewässer, die von Angelvereinen genutzten werden. Da steht das Kosteninteresse im Vordergrund. Kein Besatz (Kosten) <-> sich selbst reproduzierender Bestand (Hegeziel).
Dies bedeutet auch, dass Fische die im Entnahmefenster gefangen werden, danach grundsätzlich zu entnehmen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Seh ich als Schwabe kein Problem - dann werden vielleicht Vereinsbeiträge sinken??
;-)))

Oder so....


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Der nds LSFV zeigt damit auf, was auf den gesetzlichen Grundlagen zulässig ist. 

Damit (!) wird Rechtssicherheit geschaffen!

@Thomas
Genau darum geht es. Kein sinnloses Verschwenden von "Betriebsmittel" zur Erreichung von Hegezielen!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Aber mal ganz im Ernst: Glaubt ihr, das etwas passiert?

Die allermeisten Vereine (nicht alle) sind Alt-Herren-Clubs mit dem Charme eines Taubenzucht-Vereins. Wenn sich da engagierte Angler für eine Änderung der Vereinspolitik stark machen, laufen sie meistens gegen Beton.

Raubfische besetzen? Nix da, Opa will Forellen und Karpfen fangen, wie vor 20 Jahren auch schon. Die Posten des Gewässerwarts, 2. stellvertretenden Kassenwarts usw. schieben sie schön untereinander her, damit sich bloß nichts ändert.

Ja, ich habe das ein wenig überspitzt geschrieben, aber die Realität sieht leider in vielen Vereinen so oder so ähnlich aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Immerhin haben damit in Niedersachsen die Vereine, die das trotzdem wollen könnten, nun ne klare Grundlage..

Und die anderen können es ja lassen.

Hilfe statt Bevormundung - gefällt mir............


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Absolut Thomas, das gefällt mir auch sehr gut! #6

Wäre vielleicht sowieso ein Weg, den Vereinen mehr Freiheiten zu geben und ihnen auch eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit in solchen Entscheidungen an die Hand zu geben.

Die Grundlage ist super, vielleicht erkennen dann auch Vereine, wenn sie ihre Gewässerverordnungen auf diese Weise ändern, dass sie sich damit attraktiver machen.

Ich habe Hoffnungen, dass sich in NRW das ähnlich bewegen wird, und gerade der LFV als Bewirtschafter einer riesigen Gewässerfläche dann mit gutem Beispiel voran geht


----------



## Peter61 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Ich finde die Ausarbeitung ebenfalls sehr gut gemacht.
Allerdings ist es nur eine "Krücke" um das C&R teilweise legal zu machen und zu begründen.

Die Idealvorstellung ist und bleibt das C&R zu gestatten. 
Denn je nach Gewässerart und Bestand kann dann der Angler individuell auf das jeweilige Gewässer reagieren. 
Es gibt Angler, die keinen Fisch mit nehmen, oder bestimmte Fische nicht mitnehmen. Lt. Gesetz besteht ein Entnahmegebot, welches nach meiner Ansicht eigentlich die Ursache ist.
Die Gefahr ist allerdings auch dass die Alterpyramide dadurch sich auch zu ungunsten verschieben kann. 

Ich glaube, dass der gesunde Menschenverstand nicht zu ersetzen ist.

Für und wieder wird es immer geben.
Die einen die sagen, wenn man alle Fische wieder zurück setzt, ist das Tierquälerei und nur Spass an der Freud. Solches Angeln ist zu verbieten.
Andere würden vermutlich sagen, wenn C&R legal ist, würde gewisse Personen dies ausnutzen und alles was das Maß hat ohne Verluste keulen.

Das Optimum für alles wird man nicht bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Nein, es geht eben NICHT um c+r!!!

Sondern um eine Bewirtschaftung, die möglichst viel an Besatzfisch durch mehr Laichaufkommen sparen soll - stark verkürzt....


----------



## Peter61 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Vereine (nicht alle) sind Alt-Herren-Clubs mit dem Charme eines Taubenzucht-Vereins. Wenn sich da engagierte Angler für eine Änderung der Vereinspolitik stark machen, laufen sie meistens gegen Beton.



Das ist ja mal treffend. Genau das hatte ich am Wochenende in Unterfranken erlebt, als der Präsident des VFU den Taubenverein in dem er auch ist in den Mund genommen hat.
Zudem hat er sich auch noch über einen Beitrag eines 20jährigen im Inet brüskiert, dass das Problem des Alt-Herren Clubs sich mit der Zeit auf natürliche Weise löst.


----------



## Perca3.0 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Interessant gemacht finde ich.
> 
> Wie ist denn so eine "Position" rechtlich einzuordnen? Kennt sich da einer aus? Hat das irgend ne unmittelbare Bedeutung für die Vereine?



Entschuldigt mein Unwissen. Ich muss nochmal zum Verständnis fragen: 

*Wenn jetzt ein Verein in NDS das Fenster einführen will. Welche einzelnen Schritte muss er da gehen?* Muss er da nochmal irgendne Behörde oder den Verband um Erlaubnis fragen und irgendwas vorlegen (z.B. nen Bewirtschaftungsplan)?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Er muss es beschließen und das war es.

 Um rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite zu stehen, sollte es aber einen nachvollziehbaren Sinn ergeben.
 Denn sonst könnte man denken das es nur  dem C&R dient, was eben nicht erlaubt ist.
 Das zu fördern, als gemeinnütziger Verein, könnte dann echte Probleme ergeben.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

|kopfkrat

Ihr mit eurem C&R dauernd.

Wenn ich einen Fisch nicht verwerten kann, weil dieser evtl. zu gross ist, muss ich diesen nicht abschlagen solange dies nicht explizit im Fischereigesetz oder Verordnung steht.

Angeln ohne (eine grundsätzliche) Verwertungsabsicht wird nicht durch diese Empfehlung des LSFV NDS legitimiert.


----------



## JimiG (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Ich finde das ist eine gute Regelung und ich erkenne auch den Sinn darin eben auf diese Art und Weise einen gesunden sich selbst reproduzierenden Bestand bestimmter Fischarten zu erreichen. Das ist gut so,  erspart nebenher noch Besatzkosten und gibt auch Rechtssicherheit wenn man große Laichfische eben wieder zurücksetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

@ allegoric:
Veröffentlichen von kompletten Mails geht nicht.

Dazu brauchen wir eine Mail des Absenders, der das explizit erlaubt.

Oder Du musst Dir die Mühe machen, den Inhalt in eigenen Worten wieder zu geben.


----------



## Perca3.0 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ allegoric:
> Veröffentlichen von kompletten Mails geht nicht.
> 
> Dazu brauchen wir eine Mail des Absenders, der das explizit erlaubt.
> ...



Und am bestem in nem andern Thread. Hier gehts doch um die Position des LSFV in *NDS*.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Das entscheiden dann schon wir Mods........


----------



## allegoric (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ allegoric:
> Veröffentlichen von kompletten Mails geht nicht.
> 
> Dazu brauchen wir eine Mail des Absenders, der das explizit erlaubt.
> ...



Alles klar, danke für die Info.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Ja, alles nicht so einfach mit dem Recht mit veröffentlichen - mir wärs anders und einfacher auch lieber!

Aber ich finde super, dass Du Dich einsetzt und nachfragst!!!


----------



## allegoric (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Die Reaktion des LVSA war ja nicht "so schlimm". Ich habe eher eine richtig negative Reaktion erwartet. Der Geschäftsführer hat frei formuliert folgendes gesagt: "Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann schon, aber aktuell gibt es zu viele gegenteilige Meinungen und das Thema wird bereits kontrovers diskutiert. Aber grundsätzlich steht  der Verband einem schonenden Zurücksetzen nicht entgegen, wenn der Fisch nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden kann. Das Fischereirecht haben jedoch die Regionalverbände inne."
Meiner Meinung nach machen aber die Landesverbände die Richtlinien und werden diese gesetzt, halten sich in der Regel auch die Regionalen daran. Dies schrieb ich noch als Antwort. Er schien aber ein netter Mensch zu sein, der sich auch um eine einzelne Mail recht schnell kümmert (innerhalb von einem Tag). Das finde ich schon einmal in Ordnung . Bis jetzt hatte ich mit den sächsischen Verbänden noch keine Probleme, aber wer weiß, was mit dem Zusammenschluss noch alles kommt. Bis jetzt war der DAV ein Luxus


----------



## philking (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Ich habe das gleiche bei uns im Verein schon lange vorgeschlagen aber die alten Herren aus dem Vorstand haben mich nur ausgelacht weil das angebelich verboten ist.


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

in bayern zum beispiel stimmt die aussage.

antonio


----------



## Purist (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seien wir froh, dass nicht wieder ne Vorschrift, Regelung oder Gesetz vorangetrieben wurde, sondern dass die nun eine Handhabe haben, die ein Entnahmefenster  wollen - und die anderen es weiterhin lassen können...



Alles andere wird sich Herr Klasing auch verkneifen, weil er genau weiß, wen er zu vertreten hat. Zudem habe bis heute von ihm nicht den Eindruck, dass er das Angeln als das sieht, was "Fachmagazine" und Arlinghaus gerne daraus machen würden, im Gegenteil. 

Interessanter Weise kam das, was in dieser Position steht, viele Male auch in den Beiträgen hier im Forum als einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit heraus: Dass man jedes Gewässer einzeln betrachten muss, es in der Gesetzgebung nichts verloren hat, weil die es schon längst ermöglicht.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

@Purist
Interessanterweise beinhaltet dieses Positionierung genau das, was Arlinghaus vertritt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Da der Biologe vom LSFV-NDS bei ihm seine Doktorarbeit macht und die eng zusammenarbeiten, ist das weniger ein Wunder, als dass manche das nicht erkennen können oder wollen ;-)))


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Unser Biologe ist ein Mensch mit Herz und Verstand zumindestens bis jetzt,denke aber das wird sich nicht groß ändern,obwohl wissen kann man das nie glaub ich aber nicht.

Die Gespräche die ich bis jetzt mit ihm hatte sind durchaus Positiv und nicht Anglerfeindlich.


#h


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Und er kann dazu auch gut vermitteln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Naja, alte Hardcore-VDSFler kriegen halt schon die Krise und Beissreflex wie ich beim VDSF/DAFV, wenn sie nur Arlinghaus hören...

Da kann ja nix Gutes herkommen..

Als Doktorvater scheint er besser anzukommen ;-))

Klar ist Thomas Klefoth (bis jetzt) einer der Guten, und sogar auch Angler  - auch und gerade, weil er genau das Gleiche wie Arlinghaus zum Thema Entnahmefenster sagt. 

Nur mit anderen Worten ;-))....


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mit anderen Worten ;-))....



Nicht nur mit anderen, sondern mit viel besseren.

Man muss schon eine gewisse Verblendung haben, um bei der Positionierung des LSFV-NDS verkapptes C&R zu vermuten. Und zwar sowohl als Befürworter, wie auch als Gegner.

Niedersachsen hat klipp und klar gesagt, wie man dort zum Thema Entnahmefenster steht. Da gibt es weder was zu deuteln, noch die Hoffnung, dass man jetzt in jedem Karpfentümpel ein Entnahmefenster einrichten, und sich dabei auf die Positionierung des Verbandes berufen kann.

Nochmal: Sehr gut gemacht #6


----------



## Dunraven (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Peter61 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ausarbeitung ebenfalls sehr gut gemacht.
> Allerdings ist es nur eine "Krücke" um das C&R teilweise legal zu machen und zu begründen.
> 
> Die Idealvorstellung ist und bleibt das C&R zu gestatten.
> Denn je nach Gewässerart und Bestand kann dann der Angler individuell auf das jeweilige Gewässer reagieren.



Sorry das ich es so ausdrücke, aber mir fällt gerade kein passenderes Wort ein. Das ist doch Blödsinn. 
Der Angler kann und darf gar nicht individuell auf das jeweilige Gewässer reagieren. Das darf nur der Bewirtschafter, und das ist normal der Verein. Der kann eben sagen für das Gewässer macht es Sinn z.B. Hechte ab 80 cm zu schützen. Ein einfacher Angler hat weder die Daten zu Besatz und Entnahme, noch darf er für sich beschießen das das es seiner Meinung nach Sinn macht z.B. alle Hechte über 70 cm zurück zu setzen. Das liegt daran das ja auch gesetzlich geregelt ist wer das Gewässer bewirtschaften muss, und der hat  halt auch gewisse, vorgeschriebene, Pflichten. Und vor allem endet es damit das Peter der Meinung ist Hechte dürften in dem Gewässer erst ab 60 cm entnommen werden und müssen ab 80 cm zurück, Hans findet die müssen ab 65cm zurück, während Klaus meint das gar keiner über dem Maß zurück darf da sie ja seine geliebten was weiß ich was futtern. 

Jeder der drei reagiert, "natürlich genau auf die Bedürfnisse des Gewässers abgestimmt, und je nach seinem persönlichen Empfinden des Bestands", anders. Denn jeder hat andere Vorstellungen und ist unterschiedlich gut beim Angeln. Der eine fängt nichts und denkt da ist nichts drin, der andere weiß wie er an den Fisch kommen kann und kennt den guten Bestand. Das ist Chaos pur, siehe auch weiter unten. Von daher kann das kein Argument für C&R sein. Da müsste dann etwas her das auch haltbar ist.



Peter61 schrieb:


> Es gibt Angler, die keinen Fisch mit nehmen, oder bestimmte Fische nicht mitnehmen. Lt. Gesetz besteht ein Entnahmegebot, welches nach meiner Ansicht eigentlich die Ursache ist.



Auch Blödsinn. Es gibt kein Entnahmegebot. Es gibt ein gesetzliches Entnahme Verbot, das Tierschutzgesetz. Das verbietet einen Fisch zu töten ohne triftigen Grund. Das verbietet auch ohne diesen Grund gezielt auf einen bestimmten Fisch zu angeln. Aber wenn halt beim Aalangeln ein Karpfen beißt, oder ein Hecht, und man kann den nicht sinnvoll verwerten, dann muss man ihn zurück setzen. Außer es gibt halt für das Gewässer, oder die Fischart, ein spezielles Entnahmegebot aus Hege Gründen. Z.B. bei Sonnenbarschen als nicht heimische Art, ect. Aber das sind halt Spezialfälle.




Peter61 schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist allerdings auch dass die Alterpyramide dadurch sich auch zu ungunsten verschieben kann.



In dem Fall muss dann wieder Entgegengewirkt werden. Obergrenze aufheben, höher legen, gezielt den Bestand der zu groß ist dezimieren, ect. 
Wenn Du btw. dem Angler bei C&R zusprechen willst er soll eigenständig auf so Gewässer bedingte Gegebenheiten (zu wenig Nachwuchs, der Fisch muss erhalten werden) reagieren, dann musst Du ihm auch zugestehen das er sagen kann davon sind zu viele drin, ich muss das Obermaß/Fangbegrenzung/ect. nicht beachten. Du siehst wo das Problem liegt? Das ist beides das selbe und endet damit das gar nichts beachtet wird, weil jeder es sich passend zurecht legt. Der C&R Typ setzt zurück, der Kochtopfangler entnimmt trotz anderer allgemeiner Regelungen, und beide aus dem selben Grund. Weil es natürlich bei dem Gewässer nötig ist. |rolleyes

Bei Deinem letzten Abschnitt gebe ich Dir recht, daher ist es aber eben problematisch zu sagen das jeder selbst entscheiden kann was für das Gewässer das beste ist. Denn jeder wird es anders sehen, bzw. es sich so zurecht rücken das es passt. 




Als eine Krücke für C&R sehe ich es nicht.
Nimm einen See wo Du Kormorane hast. Lass die großen Fische drin die für die zu groß sind. Damit sorgst Du zumindest dafür das regelmäßig abgelaicht wird. Besatz wird nur bedingt was bringen, da die Futtergröße haben. Aber wenn die großen Hechte überleben, weil sie für die Räuber zu groß sind, und der Mensch sie nicht entnehmen darf, dann werden sich mit der Zeit die Hechte durchsetzen die möglichst schnell zu groß sind. Ergebnis ist das, trotz der Kormorane, noch einige Fische im Fangfenster vorhanden sind. Die Fische kommen ja sehr schnell ins Fangfenster rein, und wenn sie schnell zunehmen braucht der Kormoran auch weniger Fische. Ein Fisch der in der gleichen Zeit 50% größer wird sättigt ja auch deutlich stärker. Ist nur ein sehr grobes Beispiel, aber es sollte deutlich machen das es eben weit mehr ist als eine Krücke für C&R. Es wird ja eher dafür sorgen das mehr Fische im Fangfenster drin sind als bisher. Und damit auch mehr Fische gefangen werden die eben nicht das Obermaß haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Purist schrieb:


> ......
> Interessanter Weise kam das, was in dieser Position steht, viele Male auch in den Beiträgen hier im Forum als einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit heraus: Dass man jedes Gewässer einzeln betrachten muss, es in der Gesetzgebung nichts verloren hat, weil die es schon längst ermöglicht.



Oder überspitzt gesehen, von der Gesetzgebung heute schon gefordert wird...

Wenn der Gesetzgeber im Naturschutzgesetz meint, das wir natürliche Bedingungen in den Gewässern erhalten sollen, sind wir auch in der Verantwortung solche Wege zu überdenken.
Eine Überfischung der Bestände, um sie dann mit Besatz auszugleichen, ist recht sicher abzulehnen.
Wenn es durch solche Fenster möglich ist, naturverträglicher selbst auf Besatz zu verzichten zu können und gleichzeitig natürlichere Bestände zu erhalten, ist es genau das was in den Naturschutzgesetzen gefordert wird.
Denn das genau, ist ja der Gedanke des Naturschutzes, es geht darum die Natur, zum Nutzen aller Menschen langfristig zu bewahren.
Nicht was immer mehr Leute denken, um sie vor den Menschen um Ihrer selbst zu schützen.
Ist aber auch egal, weil beide Ansichten, Natur als ein wertvolles Gut betrachten, aber es erklärt die Auswüchse wenn man beide Gedanken kennt.


Mit dem Tierschutzgesetz beißt sich das wohl nicht, weil da meist nur geregelt wird, wie wir mit den Fischen umgehen, die dann vertretbar entnommen werden dürfen, oder wie wir allgemein mit Tieren umgehen.

Die Fischereigesetze selbst, regeln es nur untergeordnet auf Landesebene, den eigentlichen Gedanken aber müssen/sollten sie schon mittragen. 

Erst auf der untersten Stufe, geht es darum die Gewässer möglichst produktiv zu bewirtschaften.
Das sind dann die Bewirtschafter, aber sie haben sich halt an die Vorgaben der Gesetze zu halten.
So wie halt der einfache Angler nun Ihren Reglungen folgen muss.
Nur in der Theorie wohl ganz einfach.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Naja, besagt ja das Schreiben vom LSFV-NDS genau so, wie ihr das beschreibt.
Maßnahme für betroffene Gewässer und Arten UND dern Bewirtschafter der das will, um laut heutiger Gesetzgebung in Absprache mit den Behörden das umsetzen zu KÖNNEN, wenn gewollt..

Wie man sich darüber aufregen kann, werd ich nie begreifen, da niemand zu nix gezwungen wird....

Aber manche brauchen wohl ihre Verbote oder Gebote, selber entscheiden können ist wohl auch in Vereinen vielen suspekt..

Wie gesagt, wenn das bundesweit so wäre, bei den vielen Baustellen Nachtangeln, zurücksetzen, Wertungsangeln etc.), dass da Verbände auch drauf hinarbeiten würden, sowohl Befürwortern wie Ablehnern ihre jeweilige Möglichkeit zu schaffen, würd ich Verbände viel öfter oben..

Dann wäre es auch Sache der Vereine, was sie draus machen..


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, besagt ja das Schreiben vom LSFV-NDS genau so, wie ihr das beschreibt.
> Maßnahme für betroffene Gewässer und Arten UND dern Bewirtschafter der das will, um laut heutiger Gesetzgebung in Absprache mit den Behörden das umsetzen zu KÖNNEN, wenn gewollt..
> .....



Wohl eher wenn es als nötig und sinnvoll erscheint, das zu verbessern.
 Gewollt, ist so ein dehnbarer Begriff, eher gezwungen wenn es denn nötig erscheint.
 Da wird auch manch einer in Behörden noch lernen müssen umzudenken.
Immer vorausgesetzt, es geht eben wirklich um den Schutz der Laichfische und der Natur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Position des LSFV-NDS zu Entnahmefenster*

Ja, aber selbst wenn es nötig  und sinnvoll wäre, MÜSSEN sie nicht.


----------

